# Newbie HI! and crypt flower



## nchanted (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is my very first post. I have been encouraged by another member to post here the pics of my crypt flower which opened on Friday. It is labelled Crypt. Unknown (Parva/Willissii)... if anyone can help ID this plant I would be very greatful.. here are some pictures.. sorry I dont have a macro lens!

It has spent the last 6 or so months in the greenhouse, grown emersed soft-drink bottle style. I was amazed to see the colour inside the flower, its a hot pink.. magenta colour leading to yellow, almost lime green. Pictures speak louder than words.. so here we go:














































thanks for reading.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats, pretty colors.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

_Cryptocoryne parva_. Congrats, that's one I haven't been able to flower yet.

http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/par/par.html


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Is that an insect in the flower next to the anthers?


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice spathe!


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

very nice spathe! is this plant buried too deep?


----------

